# Immune Booster



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I came across some information today while I was at a new Dr. appointment for my IBS. I have not been diagnosed with Fibro or CFS but remembered this topic so I decided to pass on this information. Perhaps many of you have already heard of this.It is called the MGN-3 formula. Dr. Ghoneum from the Dept. of Immunology at Drew University in LA has been working on this formula for the last 6 years or so.Apparently, MGN-3 combines a potent antiviral extract with the extracts from 3 immune stimulating mushrooms. Research has shown that it has the ability to boost Natural Killer (NK) cell activity. Individuals with low NK cell activity are significantly more susceptible to autoimmune diseases, cfs, viral infections, cancer. MGN-3 shows impressive results in the area of cancer, HIV & hepatitis.Apparently MGN-3 is made by Lane Labs a Japanese pharmaceutical company.Also, it appears there are published studies and some good results.Like I said many of you may have already heard of this but I thought I would post it since I don't know much about it myself and thought it might be helpful information..Don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2000)

Do you know of any web sites where we can get more info?Lori Ann


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann,I use www.metacrawler.com as my web search engine and I did a search using MGN-3 and several sites came up.Here is one from i herb. Most of the information seems to be related to its use with cancer and HIV but this letter I got from my Dr. also indicates it is being used for CFS and Fibro and other automimmune problems. I have a friend who has fibro and I am always keeping an eye out for things that could possible help her. http://store.yahoo.com/iherb/mgn3.html


----------

